# how to install windows on new laptop with pre-installed ubuntu



## rishabh (Apr 3, 2013)

I just bought a dell inspiron 15r 5521 pre-installed ubuntu. I want to get rid of it and install windows instead.I have both 7 and 8.
So which one should I install, windows 7 or 8? ( not very comfortable with the interface of win8) or have both with dual boot and set win7 as default OS?

And most importantly.. HOW TO DO IT? Never done it before.


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 3, 2013)

You have to decide which OS you want to install.

As for dual boot, just pop in the DVD of Win7/8, install it in another partition, then later install EasyBCD to set the boot options (to select which OS you want to boot as default).


----------



## rishabh (Apr 3, 2013)

Decided.I'm going with win7 for now, can install win8 later if needed 
so... how to do it? Is there any step by step guide to remove the ubuntu crap completely and install windows 7 from pen drive ?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2013)

Run setup from the DVD of windows 7,you'll be asked to choose the partition where you'd like to install windows-at that step a list of all the available HDD partitions will be displayed,then just select the partition containing Ubuntu and click on "format".After the drive is formatted,ubuntu will be gone and you can install windows on it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

Its really simple. Just format the partition in which Ubuntu is installed and install Windows in the desired partition and you are done. 

Its really simple. Just format the partition in which Ubuntu is installed and install Windows in the desired partition and you are done.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ and once done you can't access Ubuntu  its Windows then Ubuntu always unless OP want to play around with Easy BCD.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

sam said:


> ^^ and once done you can't access Ubuntu  *its Windows then Ubuntu always unless OP want to play around with Easy BCD*.



lol wut


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't get that either


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

install windows then ubuntu not the other way round


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

sam said:


> ^^ and once done you can't access Ubuntu  its Windows then Ubuntu always unless OP want to play around with Easy BCD.



He said he wants to get rid of it, so he wants to uninstall it basically. He don't want the dual boot.


----------

